

O.K., Glass: Make Google Eyes - larrys
http://www.vanityfair.com/society/2014/04/sergey-brin-amanda-rosenberg-affair

======
larrys
Summary of it is here:

[http://pagesix.com/2014/03/12/sergey-brins-affair-with-
fello...](http://pagesix.com/2014/03/12/sergey-brins-affair-with-fellow-
googler-insanely-upset-larry-page/?_ga=1.226520093.1227096504.1359588981)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I understand that this is tech news, since it involves the leaders of one of
the biggest companies of our time, but any time I see anything referred to as
a "juicy investigation", I close the tab and move on.

~~~
larrys
Looks like the link was killed. Can't find it anywhere.

~~~
dennisgorelik
Do you mean link to original article you submitted?

I found it by following your comments.

It's an interesting article. Personal relationships are important part not
only of our life, but of any business. It's good to know how they work and
what the dangers are.

